

PG: I believe the startup school page has a bug - jayzalowitz

http://startupschool.org/
says "The application deadline has now passed. We'll respond to those who applied on September 30. "<p>I believe you meant September 20.
======
wilfra
No, they meant September 30th. The application deadline was the 20th, they are
reviewing them for 10 days.

